# SW Michigan Snow & Ice Thread



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought i might see if there is enough people on hear to start a thread like SE Michigan...ice an plowing....chime in if your on our side of the state..we cant let those guys on the south east side of the state out do us...we get more snow from the lake affect snow machine...lol Iknow this was started in 2008 but not kept up tp date no one goes to that one so I thought I might start it over in 2010.


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Grand rapids here


----------



## VIPHGM (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in Rochester Hills...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Grand rapids isn't southwest . New buffalo is southwest!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

*.........*

N.West of Lansing


----------



## snow plowman (Feb 27, 2008)

muskegon here


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone near silver lake and if so wanna share some pictures!


----------



## goinggreenlawn (Sep 8, 2010)

Lansing here


----------

